
Materia v0.3 now supports MySQL – September release - mehdim
https://github.com/webshell/materia-designer/releases/tag/0.3.0
======
mickaelkel
A backend without user management is not worth it in 2016.

~~~
mehdim
This is the next feature to be added. Come back check the October release,
with User management and Payment addons. MySQL was asked by lots of users
since launch 3 weeks ago.

~~~
mickaelkel
Great. Just subscribed to the newsletter. I like the UI though. Quite slick
for a 3 weeks old beta app.

